
Building DistributedLog: Twitter’s high-performance replicated log service - anu_gupta
https://blog.twitter.com/2015/building-distributedlog-twitter-s-high-performance-replicated-log-service
======
exceptions
This work seems to be pretty interesting. It turns to me that I/O isolation,
durability and consensus are the top 3 concerns that leading to choose
BookKeeper as the storage backend. It also mentions about Kafka, raft/paxos.
It would be nice that those engineers could dump more details (architecture,
performance considerations) comparing to Kafka, and maybe raft/paxos too.

